# Platys and Betta?



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

Whats the best way to introduce a group of platy to a male betta? Theyre going in a 10g.

Are they compatible, I've done research, and seems they do well together. I would prefer to have dalmatian molly's, opinions on that??

Anything that is a mid-level fish I can safely house? Shoaling [good in groups of 4 preferable] or non shoaling, anything but tetras.

And are panda cories okay to house with betta?

I have already used the aqadvisor, just deciding on mid-level fish and double checking here, before I get the setup.


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Platies are compatible with Bettas usually, but it really all just depends on the temperament of the betta itself. I have personal experience with the Betta and Dalmatian Molly, and it did not go well. Long story short, the Betta harassed the Molly, so the Molly ended up killing it. Zebra Danios could work, but you'd have to have a planted aquarium because sometimes the speed of the Danios can stress the betta. Most types of cories do well with Bettas.


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

CrazedHoosier said:


> Platies are compatible with Bettas usually, but it really all just depends on the temperament of the betta itself. I have personal experience with the Betta and Dalmatian Molly, and it did not go well. Long story short, the Betta harassed the Molly, so the Molly ended up killing it. Zebra Danios could work, but you'd have to have a planted aquarium because sometimes the speed of the Danios can stress the betta. Most types of cories do well with Bettas.


I went with four sunfire platy, three female and a male. Also got a glass cat for the boyfriend, since for some odd reason Petco doesn't stock cories??? I get this sinking feeling he won't do well...I really would have preferred Cory. 

I got a new betta for this tank, he chased the platy for a while, but seems to have lost interest now. Pretty sure he was just telling them whose boss. XD the glass cat went in first, and claimed the largest hide, and the betta went inside it, and the glass cat bit him on the nose !


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

here's a link to the care guide for glass cats out of a quick search. From what I read, it doesn't look like he'll do well without some friends for company. I'd double check on tropical fish keeping for suggestions on how to keep him happy, they have a lot of good info about freshwater fish on that forum.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+836+2519&pcatid=2519


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

Fin Fancier said:


> here's a link to the care guide for glass cats out of a quick search. From what I read, it doesn't look like he'll do well without some friends for company. I'd double check on tropical fish keeping for suggestions on how to keep him happy, they have a lot of good info about freshwater fish on that forum.
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+836+2519&pcatid=2519


Ive done my own research on them. Ill probably be taking him back sometime today or tomorrow. He's just not a good fit for my tank, I wanted the cories. Ill probably just get 3 pygmy cories to replace him...


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Pygmy cories are adorable, I'm hoping to get some for my ten gallon in the next few weeks as well.


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

Fin Fancier said:


> Pygmy cories are adorable, I'm hoping to get some for my ten gallon in the next few weeks as well.


So...I went to petco to get food for the glass cat [whose name is Ghost btw] and guess what they had? CORIES. I ended up bringing three home with me ...so now, I guess when the cat gets larger, he'll need rehoming since my BF lost the receipt, and I don't wanna take him back to the store anyways :x Or Ill make my BF buy a tank for him large enough for two or three of them. xD


----------

